# Hardware books



## mk (Feb 13, 2009)

Greetings!
Any suggestions for books on hardware? Share experience?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2009)

Any hardware in particular?


----------



## mk (Feb 13, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Any hardware in particular?



to make things big - any hardware


----------



## Djn (Feb 13, 2009)

I believe intel will still ship you a nice set of CPU documentation for free - follow the "order a printed copy" link and send them a mail, or use the PDFs.

Perhaps not the most readable hardware-related literature around, but very useful if you need it.


----------



## vermaden (Feb 13, 2009)

You may try these, but IMHO better read tech/hardware portals [1]:
http://www.amazon.com/Upgrading-Rep...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1234527970&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.com/Guide-Hardwar...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1234527981&sr=8-1

[1]
http://fudzilla.com
http://techpowerup.com
http://anandtech.com
http://tomshardware.com
http://2cpu.com
http://xbitlabs.com

For CPUs, try Wikipedia sites like List_of_XXX_processors:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Phenom_microprocessors


----------

